# 89 240 with bad misfire



## SER240Z (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok here's the deal:

My bro's 89 240 was dying when stopped at a light, and would run like crap if he hit a pothole, so he tried changing the injectors. Then it developed a bad misfire, we changed the injectors back to the original ones, and it is still misfiring. It runs, but sound terrible and has lost power. 

If it's a 03/89 build date, do the injectors have a particular order?

How can I check for a bad injector?

Is it even an injector problem?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Scott


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the motor runs bad after hitting a pot hole, then you've got an electrical problem. Check the connectors on the injectors; they may be loose.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree also there are 3 connectors that are kind of hidden 2 are near the egr valve and 1 is near the front of the motor(temp sensor)..Ill post some pictures if needed I had allot of the same problems with mine...moist of my metal clips are missing so plugs used to come loose allot. Also check you Mass air flow sensor connectors


----------



## SER240Z (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for the response guys, actual I think the pothole thing went away, right now it's just the bad misfire, almost like it's not running on all cylinders. With it running this bad, I don't think he can go fast enough to hit a pothole hard.

I will check those things out though, I'd also appreciate those pics if you can post them.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

SER240Z said:


> Thanks for the response guys, actual I think the pothole thing went away, right now it's just the bad misfire, almost like it's not running on all cylinders. With it running this bad, I don't think he can go fast enough to hit a pothole hard.
> 
> I will check those things out though, I'd also appreciate those pics if you can post them.
> 
> ...



Walking outside right now to snap some for you


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

These are the connectors I was talking about. Look in the blue box on the pictures.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Not to hijack a post, but on a side note - A quick, cheap, and easy fix for the lost clips on the connectors... You can use 19 gauge mechanics wire found at a parts store to make replacement "clips". I had to do it on nearly every connection on the swap in my 240 - it had no clips at all when I got it.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

Trippen said:


> These are the connectors I was talking about. Look in the blue box on the pictures.


 i like the intake duct tape fix i did the same thing lol


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

chris859 said:


> Not to hijack a post, but on a side note - A quick, cheap, and easy fix for the lost clips on the connectors... You can use 19 gauge mechanics wire found at a parts store to make replacement "clips". I had to do it on nearly every connection on the swap in my 240 - it had no clips at all when I got it.



Chris...Thanks a ton...Been looking for clips for ever this will work....


Surfer....the tape is only till the Intercooler piping gets installed with the TURBO.......WOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

i seem to has a very similar problem as SER240Z your right about the wires...i fixed that and have gotten some of my power back ....however anytime my foot is to the floor the car doest really pick up it kinda shakes and struggles...but could that be bad injectors...or a clutch problem?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

SHpaintball said:


> i seem to has a very similar problem as SER240Z your right about the wires...i fixed that and have gotten some of my power back ....however anytime my foot is to the floor the car doest really pick up it kinda shakes and struggles...but could that be bad injectors...or a clutch problem?


Check your base timing see if it is right...I know mine went wacky after i fixed the connectors.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

what do you mean base timing...? and how do i check it?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

SHpaintball said:


> what do you mean base timing...? and how do i check it?


Just your timing. at what ever it stated under the hood. cant remember. 10deg BTDC???? or the 2nd to last notch on the right if looking down..This is how I remember it.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

i c thats simple engouh...ill check it in the morning


----------

